# Laco 200m



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I got this at the weekend & it's not been off my wrist since ..... I'll let the pics do the talking.

:thumbup:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Close up of the crown


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

& another


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Now that wa something different. Newer seen something like that. Looks nice though. How big is it?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Last one for now


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ketil Johansen said:


> Now that wa something different. Newer seen something like that. Looks nice though. How big is it?


It's 46mm across the bezel so it's big, but not made any bigger by the crown as this is at 12 (protected by one of the hinged lugs), it's about 12mm thick & has a 22mm lug width


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Mmmm............ really like that, a great catch 

I remember someone on here had one a while back which looked especially good on the metal bracelet.

Enjoy


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

I like the position and look of the crown...very nice


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

That looks lovely mate, I've longingly looked at these myself


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Parabola said:


> That looks lovely mate, I've longingly looked at these myself


I can heartily recommend them - if you know where there is one then I'd snap it up if I were you. There were only 500 like this made - 250 brushed stainless steel (as in the pics) & 250 with with a black coating (pvd?) - so I think they'll end up being collectible. I've seen some variations on the watch with the same basic layout - crown at 12, hinged lugs etc - but the dials /hands/bezel markings have been different & the prices have been much, much higher.

It's a class act - extremely well made & detailed & definitely something a bit different from the usual Subm4r1ner clone h34r:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That is very nice Paul, not seen one before and it can't be easy making a distinctive yet tasteful diver. I very much like the brushed finish (wouldn't like the black) and 46mm would have been too large with standard 3 or 9 crown, that is a nice touch


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I like the look of that, very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Cracking watch..that one is too big for me, i'll have to try the smaller quartz. Good to read your opinion on it.


----------

